# Sambar Deer



## boykin1989 (Jun 29, 2021)

All,

Finally got drawn for the Sambar Hunt on St. Vincent Island! Has anyone on here hunted them before? Any tips?

Thanks!


----------



## campboy (Jun 29, 2021)

I never have been but there's some good videos on youtube


----------



## bullgator (Jun 29, 2021)

Plenty of poisonous snake on that island.


----------



## boykin1989 (Jun 29, 2021)

campboy said:


> I never have been but there's some good videos on youtube



I think I have seen just about all of them! I also bought the research book on the ecology. Only so much you can digtest from a book though. 

I also started at the gym to get in shape for it. I have heard those roads on bikes are tough. 



bullgator said:


> Plenty of poisonous snake on that island.


 
I have read that too.


----------



## Deerhead (Jun 29, 2021)

I saw a rattle snake on the Cape a couple of years ago.  It sure was unique with white stripe..  It blended right into the sand.  

Congrats and good luck


----------



## Wanderlust (Jun 29, 2021)

Been twice. Fun but tough hunt. Hunt around water for sure.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jun 29, 2021)

Good luck to you. That would be one cool hunt!


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 29, 2021)

Always wanted to do it.


----------



## buckpasser (Jun 29, 2021)

boykin1989 said:


> All,
> 
> Finally got drawn for the Sambar Hunt on St. Vincent Island! Has anyone on here hunted them before? Any tips?
> 
> Thanks!



@Tomboy Boots has some experience there.  I watched some YouTube and it looks fun yet demanding.  Probably a fair amount of luck involved too if you bag one.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jun 29, 2021)

boykin1989 said:


> All,
> 
> Finally got drawn for the Sambar Hunt on St. Vincent Island! Has anyone on here hunted them before? Any tips?
> 
> Thanks!



I've hunted them 3 times unsuccessfully. You have a 4% chance of bagging a sambar, stag, hind, or calf all included in that figure.  With that said, it's a really cool experience a time or two.  After 3 years of working my butt off to kill one I decided to go to Colorado instead for a 30% chance of bagging an elk.  I went twice and killed an elk each time.

My third trip to St. Vincent one of my buddies did kill a really nice stag, a tall 3x3 that weighed around 500 lbs.  We rode bikes in 5 miles in and out each day.  If you don't pattern one and get a shot the first morning of the hunt it's just a crap shoot after that, lucky if you get an opportunity.  You will have people all over you no matter where you go.  You need to be on the edges of marsh that's for sure. Good luck, you'll need it and a golden horseshoe if you have one!


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jun 29, 2021)

I had much better luck with elk.


----------



## boykin1989 (Jun 30, 2021)

Elk are on my bucket list for sure. 

We have been putting in for years, so I expect this is a one and done trip for our group. 

I did reach out and immediately book a captain to take us over. No point in sinking a duck boat to save a little cash. Im google earth scouting, and am going to try and make a trip up between now and then to do some on the ground scouting. 3 days isnt a lot of time to pattern a deer.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jun 30, 2021)

boykin1989 said:


> Elk are on my bucket list for sure.
> 
> We have been putting in for years, so I expect this is a one and done trip for our group.
> 
> I did reach out and immediately book a captain to take us over. No point in sinking a duck boat to save a little cash. Im google earth scouting, and am going to try and make a trip up between now and then to do some on the ground scouting. 3 days isnt a lot of time to pattern a deer.



I tried two different types of bicycle trailers to haul my stand, but found the best and most comfortable way was to mount the strap and waist belt system from my frame pack onto my stand and wear it on my back.  I mounted a set of ATV rifle racks on my handle bars. Oh and be prepared for many follow up shots, that dead stag in the picture above had 6 or 7 rounds in him before he died.
Here's a wolf track from the island as well:


----------



## boykin1989 (Jul 1, 2021)

I am going to start playing with my climber, I do believe strapping it to my back will be the way to go. I am also looking at renting a bike, rather than come out of pocket for a new one that I will only use on one trip. The gun rack idea is also the way I was leaning.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jul 1, 2021)

boykin1989 said:


> I am going to start playing with my climber, I do believe strapping it to my back will be the way to go. I am also looking at renting a bike, rather than come out of pocket for a new one that I will only use on one trip. The gun rack idea is also the way I was leaning.



Make sure you have a pump and a patch kit or even an extra tube, those oyster shell roads can be hard on bike tires.  Those fat bikes do really well on the sandy sections of roads.  I think they are allowing e-bikes now, so you may be competing with that now.


----------



## Wanderlust (Jul 1, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> Make sure you have a pump and a patch kit or even an extra tube, those oyster shell roads can be hard on bike tires.  Those fat bikes do really well on the sandy sections of roads.  I think they are allowing e-bikes now, so you may be competing with that now.


Last year they let some use their e bikes and not others. Someone said 350 watts and under but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## lampern (Jul 1, 2021)

Do they allow shotguns or just muzzleloading rifles?


----------



## boykin1989 (Jul 1, 2021)

lampern said:


> Do they allow shotguns or just muzzleloading rifles?


Its muzzleloader or bow only. I do not think you can use a crossbow without a disability permit.


----------



## Son (Jul 1, 2021)

Hunted St Vincent for several years in the 1970's, before Sanbar were legal. Could have shot several if they had been legal. Had good luck on the hogs and whitetails. Never went back after they began allowing gun hunts.  Here are some St Vincent kills. I'm in the white shirt, killed the hog and a small buck on that trip.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 1, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> I tried two different types of bicycle trailers to haul my stand, but found the best and most comfortable way was to mount the strap and waist belt system from my frame pack onto my stand and wear it on my back.  I mounted a set of ATV rifle racks on my handle bars. Oh and be prepared for many follow up shots, that dead stag in the picture above had 6 or 7 rounds in him before he died.View attachment 1088316
> Here's a wolf track from the island as well:View attachment 1088318


 
Wolf track?  Red wolf?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jul 1, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Wolf track?  Red wolf?



Yep, red wolf.  It's a propagation site that has one breeding pair on the island.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> Yep, red wolf.  It's a propagation site that has one breeding pair on the island.




Charlie, the male swam to the mainland last month. I haven`t heard if they`ve caught him yet.

A sambar stag hunt would be a dream hunt for me, with my traditional rifle. I`ve fished all around the island over the years, but have never set foot on it.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jul 1, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Charlie, the male swam to the mainland last month. I haven`t heard if they`ve caught him yet.
> 
> A sambar stag hunt would be a dream hunt for me, with my traditional rifle. I`ve fished all around the island over the years, but have never set foot on it.



You should go for it!  I'll be happy to share everything I know about hunting them with you.  I had heard that one of the wolves made it to the mainland, I wouldn't want to be in charge of trying to find it and bring it back.  Talk about mission impossible!


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 22, 2021)

sounds awesome.  
I've read about the hunts.
Probably a little too rough w/the bugs, snakes, and packing in/out for my tastes.....so I never did submit.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## boykin1989 (Nov 22, 2021)

Just providing an update:

Walked roughly 25 miles in 3 days. Biked 5-10. 

Went to a place where I knew few others would bother to go. In total there were 4 of us that went as far as we did. We connected with the other two that traveled that far and made an agreement that if we killed we would help each other get it back to camp as it was far from a pickup route. 

I saw one hind for a fraction of a second and could not get a shot off. 

It was an experience to say the least...

I do think it is something that everyone should experience at least once. You earn everything over there.

However, I do not believe I will be going back. I would rather go on a couple smaller trips with higher success rates.

Thank you all for the comments and assistance.


----------

